# Monitor Beleuchtung kaputt?



## Aero666 (24. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein großes Problem. Habe vorhin meinen PC gestartet. Alles ging, dann auf einmal wird der Monitor schwarz. Schemenhaft kann ich das Bild erkennen, allen anschein nach ist wohl die beleuchtung kaputt. Nur komischer weise wenn ich den Bildschirm ausmache und wieder anhab ich kurz ein Bild. Ist der Bildchirm noch zu retten oder ein Fall fürdie Tonne?
Das nächste Problem wäre, ein neuer muss dann her bzwwollte ich ja eh kaufen nur mein PC ist auch älter macht dann wahrscheinlich wenig Sinn ein FullHD zu holen aber es macht auch wenig Sinn einen minderwertigen zu kaufen da ich ein paa Monaten eh nen neuen kaufe.
Hoffe auf euern Rat

Gruß


----------



## DAEF13 (24. April 2010)

Kaufe dir einen mit Full HD und zocke mit dem alten PC einfach in niedrigeren Auflösungen, es wirkt zwar dann etwas matschig, aber zum überbrücken reichts wohl.
Wenn du dann deinen neuen PC hast zocke einfach mit der nativen Auflösung.


----------



## Aero666 (24. April 2010)

im normalen Betrieb sollte es ja kein Prob sein denke ich, zocke ja eigentlich eh nur Battlefield 2 also nix anspruchsvolles. Sowsblödes wollte eig Multi Monitoring dann betreiben-.-


----------



## lazy (24. April 2010)

Was ist das für ein Bildschirm? Manchmal ist die Hintergrundbeleuchtung auch okay und der Inverter hat einen Fehler. Bevor du das Ding in die Tonne kloppst hab ich evtl. noch interesse...


----------



## Aero666 (25. April 2010)

Hi, ist ein 17 Zoll Monitor von Videoseven. Steht hier noch rum^^

edit: ist dieser hier http://www2.de.shopping.com/xPO-Videoseven_17IN_LCD_1280X1024_ANA_350_1


----------



## lazy (25. April 2010)

Mhhm willst du denn deinen alten noch Reparieren? Was ist der alte für einer?


----------



## Aero666 (25. April 2010)

ne hab keine Ahnung davon, wie man den repariert. Hab mir jetzt auch gestern schon nen neuen gekauft, hatte ich ja eh vor nur eig erst später^^
Hab in dem Post über dir nen Link rein mit dem Bildschirm.


----------



## lazy (25. April 2010)

Mhhm ist der 17" jetzt der der defekt ist oder geht der noch?


----------



## Aero666 (25. April 2010)

der 17 Zoll ist der ,der gestern den Geist aufgegebn hat.


----------



## lazy (25. April 2010)

Wenn du den TFT anschließt und mit einer Taschenlampe gegen das Panel (da wo das Bild draufkommt) leuchtest, kommt kannst du dann dunkel ein Bild erkennen? Auch mal seitlich /oben/unten leuchten?


----------



## Aero666 (25. April 2010)

ich seh ganz schwach auch ohne das ich mit ner Taschenlampe leuchte das Bild. Kann das morgen mal genauer überprüfen


----------



## lazy (25. April 2010)

Mhhm dann ist es schonmal nicht das Panel. Würdest du dich von dem trennen wollen?


----------



## Aero666 (25. April 2010)

ja klar, ich kann ja damit nix anfangen.


----------

